# Ouchy!



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Got on a horse for the first time in 6 years yesterday. Was on for half hour, just walking but had a wee trot.

Got a half hour lesson on wed is there any way I can reduce saddle sore bum?!


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

lots of squat exercises to loosen the inner thigh muscles. Another good one is to stand on a step with just your toes are on it, then gently drop your heels downwards. This is a lovely exercise to loosen the ankles and lengthen the calf muscles. Lots of gentle stretching of both legs and upper body and arms. Any tension in your upper body will transmit to your legs and seat so It's important to be supple and relaxed in the upper body too. If you have one of those large gym balls, they are great for improving balance and finding your seat.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you


----------

